# Does anyone know?



## Mitcho (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,
anyone out there know of Wayne Strong(Chief Frosty) or Davey Jones(Engineer)?. Both ex Tekoa crew mates in the late sixties.
Thanks,
Mitcho.


----------

